
Study: Showing Students Standout Work Can Backfire - jamessun
http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2016/02/17/study-showing-students-standout-work-can-backfire.html
======
jamessun
Abstract of the referenced study:
[http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2016/01/28/095679761562...](http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2016/01/28/0956797615623770.abstract)

